# Lister liberty battery clippers



## noname (5 October 2012)

My beloved is getting very fluffy and cuddly so the clippers are coming out. I have lister liberty clippers with a battery pack because my little cherub thinks cables are snakes! However the damn thing barely has enough power for 1 hour and I can never get him clipped in time so have to do him over 2 days. I was thinking of getting a new battery pack or the mains adapter. Does anyone else have this problem with the battery pack?? Also how long is the cable on the mains adapter - long enough to get round a fatty???
Any other bright ideas?? I am skint btw!!!


----------



## star (5 October 2012)

i had that problem and my new battery isn't loads better.  mains adapter works fine and the lead is plenty long enough.


----------



## be positive (5 October 2012)

I have a lead that lets me run from a car battery, free clipping with no need to recharge.


----------



## mon (5 October 2012)

Battery useless contacted lister and that was a waste of time used old mains box I have got for old orange type clippers (30 years old), might get cables to run of battery.


----------



## noname (6 October 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad its not just me!  think I might splash out on the mains adapter and just use the battery for the awkward bits around his face and neck!


----------



## CrazyMare (6 October 2012)

I have no problem with mine - I can get two full clips and a trace/bib/chaser at least out of a charge.

Maybe ask for a replacement battery and an advice leaflet with it, I'm sure there was something about fully charging/discharging them in it.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (6 October 2012)

Ours are fine to!


----------



## Oriel (6 October 2012)

Mine are fine too.


----------



## meardsall_millie (6 October 2012)

CrazyMare said:



			I have no problem with mine - I can get two full clips and a trace/bib/chaser at least out of a charge.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## clydesdale (6 October 2012)

Mine are fine i can clip at least 3 full clips out of them :s and they are around 4/5 years old now at least still going strong


----------



## noname (6 October 2012)

Crickey! Will ring lister up again then. I have never got a full clip out of mine!


----------



## Ali27 (6 October 2012)

Mine are fine too and in their third year! I was advised to use them during summer to clip feathers as leaving them too long without using them isn't great for the battery!


----------



## Jnhuk (6 October 2012)

Mine have been fine up to this year. However when I used them yesterday didn't even have enough juice to do a low trace clip. But mine are now seven years old with their original battery. Looking at replacing the battery pack and/or getting mains adapter. Have always been able to do both my boys clips fine with them without needing charged.

However, I am quite surprised at the variation in prices for spare battery online
- cheapest that I have found is £79-50 but several places have them for over £150 with the dearest for £169-92 so far!!! Why the huge variation in price for the same thing???


----------



## noname (7 October 2012)

Jnhuk - yeh I noticed that too. Same for a mains adapter! In some cases the battery is nearly as much as the clippers!


----------



## ajb (8 October 2012)

i had that with my 18 month old battery pack and last Autumn was forced to buy new battery at about £100...spoke to Lister several times and they were not that helpful but said the batterys must be stored CHARGED and charged up every couple months thru the summer..it wasnt in my leaflet but it is now I think. I now do this and do charge the battery in the summer when I remember and so far this year have clipped 3 with no problems. Shame as I love the clippers and have to have cordless as my horse difficult with leads...sounds like you need a new battery pack sorry


----------



## pepsimaxrock (1 September 2013)

Mine are rubbish n always have been. Been back to Lister twice. The Battery adapter now fits but it Still doesnt work properly. Going to buy mains adapter tomorrow but wish I had never bought these clippers. At 309 a year ago for the liberty and accompanying wee ones they are a rip off. But too expensive to give up on. Misery


----------



## RobinHood (1 September 2013)

I can do at least 3 full clips with mine. I haven't charged the battery since the beginning of last winter and I've been clipping legs with them recently.


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 September 2013)

I can do loads of clips and I also clipped 10 sheep with it when I thought the battery was nearly flat but it kept chugging away!  Brilliant things.


----------



## StormyGale (2 September 2013)

Yep same here always fine I'd go back to company and get replacement battery pack.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 September 2013)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Mine are rubbish n always have been. Been back to Lister twice. The Battery adapter now fits but it Still doesnt work properly. Going to buy mains adapter tomorrow but wish I had never bought these clippers. At 309 a year ago for the liberty and accompanying wee ones they are a rip off. But too expensive to give up on. Misery
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree. I bought one on special offer at a promo thing and its been about as much use as a nun in a punch-up TBH. I'd never buy one again.


----------

